# DNS issue - 2 windows 2003 dc's, dcdiag /test:dns fails on one at forwarders



## Thrillhouse (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey guys,

I've been working on this most of the day and can't seem to figure it out.

I have 2 domain controllers on one domain - #1 is windows server 2003 standard sp2 and the #2 is windows server 2003 r2 standard sp2.

Now I'm pretty sure my issue lies with the second dc (0.24) but I've been unable to make any headway so far troubleshooting.


*Here's the ipconfig /all for the 1st server (2003 standards sp2):*

Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : exchange2k3

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : ccinc.local

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : ccinc.local



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-09-6B-A5-D3-C6

DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.6

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.47

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.6

192.168.0.24

*Here's the dcdiag /test:dns for #1:*


Domain Controller Diagnosis

Performing initial setup:
Done gathering initial info.

Doing initial required tests

Testing server: Default-First-Site-Name\EXCHANGE2K3
Starting test: Connectivity
......................... EXCHANGE2K3 passed test Connectivity

Doing primary tests

Testing server: Default-First-Site-Name\EXCHANGE2K3

DNS Tests are running and not hung. Please wait a few minutes...

Running partition tests on : ForestDnsZones

Running partition tests on : DomainDnsZones

Running partition tests on : Schema

Running partition tests on : Configuration

Running partition tests on : ccinc

Running enterprise tests on : ccinc.local
Starting test: DNS
Test results for domain controllers:

DC: exchange2k3.ccinc.local
Domain: ccinc.local


TEST: Dynamic update (Dyn)
Warning: Dynamic update is enabled on the zone but not secure ccinc.local.

Summary of DNS test results:

Auth Basc Forw Del Dyn RReg Ext 
________________________________________________________________
Domain: ccinc.local
exchange2k3 PASS PASS PASS PASS WARN PASS n/a 

......................... ccinc.local passed test DNS





*Here's the ipconfig /all for the 2nd server (2003 r2 standard sp2):*


Windows IP Configuration



Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : vDC

Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : ccinc.local

Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : ccinc.local



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 

Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Network Connection

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-56-84-47-75

DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.24

Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0

Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.47

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.24

192.168.0.6

*Here's the dcdiag /test:dns for #2:*


Domain Controller Diagnosis

Performing initial setup:
Done gathering initial info.

Doing initial required tests

Testing server: Default-First-Site-Name\VDC
Starting test: Connectivity
......................... VDC passed test Connectivity

Doing primary tests

Testing server: Default-First-Site-Name\VDC

DNS Tests are running and not hung. Please wait a few minutes...

Running partition tests on : ForestDnsZones

Running partition tests on : DomainDnsZones

Running partition tests on : Schema

Running partition tests on : Configuration

Running partition tests on : ccinc

Running enterprise tests on : ccinc.local
Starting test: DNS
Test results for domain controllers:

DC: vDC.ccinc.local
Domain: ccinc.local


TEST: Forwarders/Root hints (Forw)
Error: Forwarders list has invalid forwarder: 8.8.4.4 (<name unavailable>)
Error: Forwarders list has invalid forwarder: 8.8.8.8 (<name unavailable>)
Error: Root hints list has invalid root hint server: a.root-servers.net. (198.41.0.4)
Error: Root hints list has invalid root hint server: b.root-servers.net. (192.228.79.201)
Error: Root hints list has invalid root hint server: c.root-servers.net. (192.33.4.12)
Error: Root hints list has invalid root hint server: d.root-servers.net. (128.8.10.90)
Error: Root hints list has invalid root hint server: d.root-servers.net. (199.7.91.13)
Error: Root hints list has invalid root hint server: e.root-servers.net. (192.203.230.10)
Error: Root hints list has invalid root hint server: f.root-servers.net. (192.5.5.241)
Error: Root hints list has invalid root hint server: h.root-servers.net. (128.63.2.53)
Error: Root hints list has invalid root hint server: i.root-servers.net. (192.36.148.17)
Error: Root hints list has invalid root hint server: j.root-servers.net. (192.58.128.30)
Error: Root hints list has invalid root hint server: k.root-servers.net. (193.0.14.129)
Error: Root hints list has invalid root hint server: l.root-servers.net. (199.7.83.42)
Error: Root hints list has invalid root hint server: m.root-servers.net. (202.12.27.33)

TEST: Dynamic update (Dyn)
Warning: Dynamic update is enabled on the zone but not secure ccinc.local.

Summary of test results for DNS servers used by the above domain controllers:

DNS server: 8.8.8.8 (<name unavailable>)
1 test failure on this DNS server
This is not a valid DNS server. PTR record query for the 1.0.0.127.in-addr.arpa. failed on the DNS server 8.8.8.8

DNS server: 8.8.4.4 (<name unavailable>)
1 test failure on this DNS server
This is not a valid DNS server. PTR record query for the 1.0.0.127.in-addr.arpa. failed on the DNS server 8.8.4.4

DNS server: 202.12.27.33 (m.root-servers.net.)
1 test failure on this DNS server
This is not a valid DNS server. PTR record query for the 1.0.0.127.in-addr.arpa. failed on the DNS server 202.12.27.33

DNS server: 199.7.91.13 (d.root-servers.net.)
1 test failure on this DNS server
This is not a valid DNS server. PTR record query for the 1.0.0.127.in-addr.arpa. failed on the DNS server 199.7.91.13

DNS server: 199.7.83.42 (l.root-servers.net.)
1 test failure on this DNS server
This is not a valid DNS server. PTR record query for the 1.0.0.127.in-addr.arpa. failed on the DNS server 199.7.83.42

DNS server: 198.41.0.4 (a.root-servers.net.)
1 test failure on this DNS server
This is not a valid DNS server. PTR record query for the 1.0.0.127.in-addr.arpa. failed on the DNS server 198.41.0.4

DNS server: 193.0.14.129 (k.root-servers.net.)
1 test failure on this DNS server
This is not a valid DNS server. PTR record query for the 1.0.0.127.in-addr.arpa. failed on the DNS server 193.0.14.129

DNS server: 192.58.128.30 (j.root-servers.net.)
1 test failure on this DNS server
This is not a valid DNS server. PTR record query for the 1.0.0.127.in-addr.arpa. failed on the DNS server 192.58.128.30

DNS server: 192.5.5.241 (f.root-servers.net.)
1 test failure on this DNS server
This is not a valid DNS server. PTR record query for the 1.0.0.127.in-addr.arpa. failed on the DNS server 192.5.5.241

DNS server: 192.36.148.17 (i.root-servers.net.)
1 test failure on this DNS server
This is not a valid DNS server. PTR record query for the 1.0.0.127.in-addr.arpa. failed on the DNS server 192.36.148.17

DNS server: 192.33.4.12 (c.root-servers.net.)
1 test failure on this DNS server
This is not a valid DNS server. PTR record query for the 1.0.0.127.in-addr.arpa. failed on the DNS server 192.33.4.12

DNS server: 192.228.79.201 (b.root-servers.net.)
1 test failure on this DNS server
This is not a valid DNS server. PTR record query for the 1.0.0.127.in-addr.arpa. failed on the DNS server 192.228.79.201

DNS server: 192.203.230.10 (e.root-servers.net.)
1 test failure on this DNS server
This is not a valid DNS server. PTR record query for the 1.0.0.127.in-addr.arpa. failed on the DNS server 192.203.230.10

DNS server: 128.8.10.90 (d.root-servers.net.)
1 test failure on this DNS server
This is not a valid DNS server. PTR record query for the 1.0.0.127.in-addr.arpa. failed on the DNS server 128.8.10.90

DNS server: 128.63.2.53 (h.root-servers.net.)
1 test failure on this DNS server
This is not a valid DNS server. PTR record query for the 1.0.0.127.in-addr.arpa. failed on the DNS server 128.63.2.53

Summary of DNS test results:

Auth Basc Forw Del Dyn RReg Ext 
________________________________________________________________
Domain: ccinc.local
vDC PASS PASS FAIL PASS WARN PASS n/a 

......................... ccinc.local failed test DNS


Let me know if you have any suggestions, I'm pretty stumped.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Primary/secondary or Ad integrated dns?

Appears test is not getting to the internet. This can happen if the network is being used by a spambot.

Might want to shut everything down but a server and try the test again.


----------



## Thrillhouse (Oct 12, 2011)

It's AD intergrated dns, I can't really shut down everything where I am now. I just find it strange that the same forwarders are working on the 1st but not the 2nd.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Take a look at your DHCP scope and see what DNS it has in records 
if you have 127.0.0.1 remove that and add the server's actual IP address in this case both servers' ips 

what happens if you were to do nslookup on the 2nd server which one is having issues going out to internet
also anything in event logs 
are these physical machines or virtual?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Are the DNS servers replicating as they should?


----------

